# Green spot



## AHP (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe some floating plants. 
I had the same problem with GSA on my Anibus, I just moved the Anibus to shade and they are doing great with no algae.


----------



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

no-one else??


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Shade them or go full out with the EI method...

Edit: remove infected leaves and clean only the front glass, let it grow on the back and sides and keep it off the plants. I once tried to get it to cover the back of a ten gallon. It built up and went away after a few months... You are probably hoping for a quick fix answer, but sometimes nature will do it for us over time if we let it happen. 

Adding some new/different plants to compete with the problem algae could also work.


----------



## AussieDIYFK (Aug 13, 2012)

im battling the same problem in my 240.
I find in shaded area's they don't get it. apparently its low phosphates and poor flow
have you tried easylife algexit its great at removing green algae and completely natural they tell me.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Less light ,either in intensity,or duration.
Most folk's use more light than is needed for both low tech,and high tech.
Would be easy to expieriment with less light.


----------



## AussieDIYFK (Aug 13, 2012)

ok I will keep that in mind and experiment, I have raised my lights about 20 inch above the water surface and cut the halides to just 5 hours a day to see if that works, 
im also looking into a ph controller will this help?


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you actually tested po4 or you simply assume there's plenty because of dosing schelude?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

My personal GSA checklist:

1) Are phosphates too low? Add phosphate.

2) Are nitrates too high? As nitrates rise, they seem to block phosphates somehow, and I find I need more phosphate. Over 100ppm nitrate, even 30ppm phosphate is not enough to prevent GSA and signs of phosphate deficiency in plants! Reduce nitrates with more/larger water changes, and add all ferts *except* nitrate after each water change to keep their levels up.

3) Is light too high? Reduce light.

You can step through this without any tests at all, trying each in order. Though test kits can help narrow it down.

CO2 doesn't have any direct effect on GSA that I've noticed, but can change plant growth; which has indirect effects on nutrient levels.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Banana leaves.


----------



## AussieDIYFK (Aug 13, 2012)

my phosphates are always pretty low but thats off a api test kit, im thinking of getting a hanna checker for more accurate read outs. i dose with seachem flourish and add 4 capfulls 
per week for my 700ltr tank and add trace's mid week, i only get them on my anubias and nothing else i think there prone to it, i lot of ppl on here dont use anubias much so dont really have problems with it


----------



## ftwchopper (Nov 12, 2011)

AussieDIYFK said:


> ok I will keep that in mind and experiment, I have raised my lights about 20 inch above the water surface and cut the halides to just 5 hours a day to see if that works,
> im also looking into a ph controller will this help?


Halides ! Yikes ! Too much lighting...


----------

